# Mass. Probation Commissioner O'Brien Suspended



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Massachusetts Probation Commissioner John O'Brien has been suspended over concerns about the hiring and promotion of probation officers.

In a joint statement issued Monday, Chief Justice Margaret Marshall and Chief Justice for Administration and Management Robert Mulligan said they were deeply concerned with media reports on management practices within the Probation Department.

*View:* 2009 Trial Court Payroll (Includes Probation Dept)

They said O'Brien has been placed on administrative leave, effective immediately.

Mass. Probation Commissioner John O'Brien Suspended - wbztv.com


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

They do pretty good on the court side.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmmm.... I applied and was denied, can I sue???


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Jack's a good guy he wasn't doing anything judges and state officials didn't ask him to do. He should start naming names. The real story is this is the way to get at Timmy Cahill.


----------

